# All the GOLD you can eat...



## allen-uk (17 Sep 2009)

..if you can find me a UK dealer for this bike:

http://day6bicycles.com/

This one takes 'crank forward' to a different level. But can you get them in the UK? Seems not.

And look at the sub-$1000 prices! Talk about the land of the free.


Allen.


----------

